# Thanks for the warm welcome, and here's my bunny story...



## AmberNBuns (May 19, 2004)

Thank you all for your friendygreetings! Finally I have found a rabbit forum with some activity. Yes, it has been 3 years since I lost my first 2 bunnies, and it doesn't seem that long ago.

My name is Amber, and My Fiance's name is Nick. We started out with a pit-bull/sharpei/??? puppy 2 years ago. Her name is Little Lady (After her mother, Lady)


[align=center]




[/align]
Last November, Nick's mom found a rabbit in her yard, and amazingly, it was SO TAME that it let her catch it. She called us up and offered him to us. I was not expecting to want him, just because it was so hard to lose my rabbits before and, to tell you the truth, I didn't think there was a chance that any other bunny could be as wonderful as Benny and Thumper.

Well it was definitely love at first sight. I was so impressed by how well he tolerated being handled. And he was really affectionate. So we took him home that night.

Nick wanted to call him Stew. I said no way, but we did decide to name him Kibbles, as a compromise, I guess. We almost called him nuts, because he has an underdeveloped testicle - For a long time we thought he had just one. heh heh...


[align=center]



[/align]
So this was the new love of my life. (second to Nick of course ) We went to the pet store to get all the necessities, but we couldn't afford a cage at the time. So we put kibbles in the bathtub. He seemed pretty comfortable in there, with a towel spread out so he didn't slip. It was nice because it ensured that I didn't ever neglect to visit him, even on my busiest of days.


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=left]One day he discovered he could jump out of the bathtub. So we allowed him the entire bathroom. He hadhis food and water and box in the tub, but he would hangout on the mat all day. We just kept the lid down and the door closed, with a "bun on the run" sign on the outside of the door. Our friends think we are strange or something.[/align]

[align=left]I moved him to our bedroom for a while, but it was a bit too much space for him to have if we wanted him to keep his litter training. (He is not neutered yet) But it was fun for awhile. We had a couch right next to our bed and Kibbles would jump on to the arm, and then do a bounce bounce plop move across both of our heads and down to the floor on the other side. Every Single Night. Drove us nuts. Back in the bathroom he went...[/align]

[align=left]I began to notice that he was not seeming too happy. One day I was out and about with my sister, and we stopped in at the pet store. OMG there was the cutest little bunny in with the guinea pigs. He is a Netherland Dwarf, I believe. I picked him up and he was pretty calm about beinghandled also. I just didn't want to leave. I didn't think Nick would go for another rabbit, but I asked them to hold him anyways. We went home, and I told him that Kibbles was sadand I could make him better for $30... He was surprisingly unopposed to the idea. I think by now he had been bitten by the bunny charm... We went down right then and picked him up.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=left]We decided to call him Theodore, because he looks like a little chipmunk. We introduced Kibbles and Theodore, and it didn't take 10 seconds for Kibbles to figure out what to do...:shock: So I was a little disappointed, though not surprised, that it was going to be a while before they can become friends.[/align]

[align=left]Kibbles was just in love with Theodore. We put Theodore in the tub, and put wire across the top with a door in the middle. Then we put a shelf on each end of the bathtub. Kibbles would sit up there and watch Theodore all day.(I had to give him a stuffed animal so he wasn't too frustrated...)[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=left]Kibbles was a whole new bunny. He was friendly and social again! He started approaching people and soliciting attention when the went in the bathroom by pawing up their leg. I thought this was just great![/align]

[align=left]Well a couple of weeks later, Kibbles started spraying. I have never seen a rabbit do so much! I was able to tolerate it for quite a while. I would just cleanup every single day. Well, we went out of town for 3 nights last weekend and my sister was checking up on them each day.Apparently, while we were gone, Kibbles had made the most grand masterpiece of them all in our bathroom. (I didn't know we had such an acrobat) And it seems that Theodore was just about fed up with all this. We came back to 2 grumpy bunnies, one with a big bite in his nose.[/align]

[align=left]They say that Netherland Dwarf Males can have temper problems. They are obviously right. Kibbles probably put his nose down for a nuzzle and gave Theodore a chance to express his displeasure. I took him to the vet today and his nose should be fine, but I don't think it will completely come back together the way it was. Needless to say, Kibbles is in a pretty bad mood now. I was worried that he would stop eating because he kept bumping his nose on his pellets, but to my relief he is eating his pellets. He just started cleaning his face again yesterday. We moved him back into our room for now, and he has an appointment with a pair of scissors next Thursday.[/align]

[align=left]So that's the story (most of it) of AmberNBuns.It is nice to meet all of you. Finally I have a place where I can blog about my rabbits and there will be someone interested enough to read it. I will post more pictures if you guys like. I have a ton. Not just of my bunnies either. I have an addiction to bunny pictures and I save most of the ones I see on the Internet. (That's where I found my avatar) They are just the most amazingly cute intriguing and beautiful animals I have ever known.[/align]

[align=left]What can I say? I am one of you guys... [/align]


----------



## bunty (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for your story. I thought it was so very funny. Those little boys and their spraying. I enjoyed your pictures


----------



## DaisyNBuster (May 19, 2004)

Wow what a story ! Aww poor Kibbles! Get well soon little guy!

Lots of love to both buns!!

Vickie


----------



## DaisyNBuster (May 19, 2004)

Sorry didn't mean to miss Little Lady out - love to 'little Lady' too!!!


----------



## AmberNBuns (May 19, 2004)

Oh yeah and I forgot to mention...Little lady was afriad of Kibbles at first. She would act likehe was a spider or something. She seemed to act likeit was okay as long as he didn't try and touch her. That just blew me away... LOL

We finally got her to accept Kibbles. Here is a pic of them cuddling on the couch.


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]


----------



## batbunny (May 19, 2004)

what a lovely story! theyre all so cute! welcome!


----------



## bunty (May 19, 2004)

I just love those little fat Netherland checks but I love the polka dots too


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2004)

Hi AmberN2buns! :dude:

Boy, do I know what you mean when you said you finally found a rabbitforum that's active. I think this board moves very quickly. 

(I sit down to check out the forum for the first time in a couple ofhours and Tucker comes over and knocks my water over the minute I starttyping.)

The above story should be published. I swear it should. The picturesfit perfectly, your an excellent storyteller, and obviously your loveof animals is very strong. Sounds like Kibbles (Stew: that's a reallyfunny name for a rabbit) was someone's pet and somehow got loose beingso tame. That face on him is so expressive. With a look like that, Idoubt he'll ever grow out of the adolescence-stage of thinking. Justlooks like he wants to have fun fun fun! Seems that he doesn't like itwhen Mom and Dad aren't around though with all the artwork he left foryou. I'm sure you needed to paint that room anyway. He was merelyhelping you out. 

What can I say about that closeup of Theodore! I don't think it getscuter than that. Wait'll you see some of the folks bunnies in here.We've got a great looking group of rabbits here, and people too. (Ialways forget about the people.) 

Can't believe that tough guy Theodore decided to give Kibbles a nose job! I thought his nose was just fine. 

Well, I guess that'll teach you to go away for 3 days, hmm? 

I can't get over the beauty of Little Lady too. What a softy to allowthe bunny to be on her like that. That always blows me away when I seepredator and prey together and in love. I don't think I'll ever getused to seeing that. 

I only have one rabbit, Tucker, but I may be getting a second soon.Time will tell. A dear friend of mine has rescued two rabbits and ifone of them gets along with Tucker, then one can take up residence withme. Tucker's a 3 year old Polish and if he's not king of the house,he'll surely make my life challenging because when he gets mad, he's achewer. Love him as much as you love Lady, Kibbles, Theodore, and ofcourse Benny and Thumper. Once these ears get into your heart, you'redone for. 

I really hope you enjoy it here. 

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 19, 2004)

Welcome to the board, Ambern2buns! This is a great story! I feel now as if I know your buns very well.

You're definitely a "bunny person" and will fit in very well here. 

This is a great bunch of people and every interest in the bunny life that you could ever have will be fulfilled here. 

Again, welcome! 

--BunnyMommy and Sherman


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2004)

Amber, 

Would you mind posting the full-size picture of your avatar? I love thepictures that you can see those noses in and you capture them perfectlyin your camera. 

That avatar just makes me giggle whenever I see it. It's so funny, and so desperate to tell you, "LET ME OUUUUTT!!"

*laughing hysterically*

I just have to see it full-size.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for asking this, Carolyn!

I've been sitting here for the last few minutes straining thesepoor middle-aged eyes trying to make it out!


----------



## Emmits_mom (May 19, 2004)

All of your little babies-bunnies and doggiealike-are adorable! Kibbles reminds me of my littleman...he's getting snipped soon too...he doesn't spray though...buthe's a very good boy and is good about only going in hiscage. I know what you mean...rabbits are just so wonderfuland almost addictive. I could spend all day watching Emmitrun around and then have him flop on my lap when he FINALLY getstired. Hopefully soon we can also give him afriend. Anyway, thanks for sharing your story...good luckwith your two buns! Oh! How does the dog like them?


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2004)

The little one's nose is pressed as far through the 'jail bars' as s/he can get. 

It's too funny, BunnyMommy.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 19, 2004)

Ohhhhhhh, Carolyn, that sounds so sweeeeeeeeeettt!!! 

I can't wait to see it full size.


----------



## TrampNPigeon (May 19, 2004)

ROFL!

What a great story and wonderful pictures. All of your critters arejust TOO adorable! I couldn't help but read your story to my husbandand he said it sounded just like us (especially the part about goingback to the pet store to get another one LOL)! We have only beeninfected with the bunny fever for about 2 months now but we also foundours on the streets roaming around loose and we fell HARD. Tramp isdefinitely in love with my husband, and Pigeon gave me my first bunnykisses just a few nights ago! I can tell from your story you loveyour's just as much. Keep the pictures rolling in and I agree... I wantto see that avatar up close!

Cheryl


----------



## pamela227 (May 19, 2004)

Hi Ambern2buns, welcome! I enjoyed reading yourstory about your animals! I had a cocker spaniel named Lady, well herfull name was Lady Lovely Locks, but Lady for short  Rightnow, I have 1 bunny, her name is Oreo &amp; she's 4yrs old 

All your animals are adorable! I love the name Kibbles, it's so cute &amp; matches with your bunny!

~pam


----------



## AmberNBuns (May 19, 2004)

By popular demand.... I give you Bunny Nose!

[align=center]



[/align]
I did not take this picture. This is one of themany thatI snagged off the net somewhere. Enjoy!


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 19, 2004)

Oh!Oh!



This is the SWEETEST picture!!!

This is one of those kinds of pictures that make you want to jump up squealing and clapping!!!


----------



## AmberNBuns (May 19, 2004)

I know. I do that too.



LOL But only about bunnies. And my sister says oooooooooooooooooh BUN-neeee!in a squeaky high pitch.





Nick says we are such girls...


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 19, 2004)

LOL! Tell Nick that we just love our bunnies! BOL!


----------



## Pepper (May 19, 2004)

*AmberN2Buns wrote:*


> Thank you all for yourfriendygreetings! Finally I have found a rabbit forum withsome activity. Yes, it has been 3 years since I lost my first2 bunnies, and it doesn't seem that long ago.
> 
> My name is Amber, and My Fiance's name is Nick. We startedout with a pit-bull/sharpei/??? puppy 2 years ago. Her nameis Little Lady (After her mother, Lady)
> 
> ...


Hi!

I welcome you to this forum.your pictures are adorable.I have aNetherland Dwarf,that is a male.He's a sweetie,his name is Pepper andhe is a year old.I hape pictures of him.It ishttp://webpages.charter.net/jbh1997/PepperApril2004

http://webpages.charter.net/jbh1997/pepperlazyonbed

http://webpages.charter.net/jbh1997/pepperlaying


----------



## AmberNBuns (May 19, 2004)

Pepper is an adorable bunny. I especially like thepicture of Pepper in the litter box. I feel like I couldalmost reach into my monitor and pet him...


----------



## dreamgal042 (May 19, 2004)

awwwwwwww amber your bunnys and puppy are socuuuuuuuuuuuute! i love dogs....have a puppy myself....and smallanimals. ive had everything from fish to hamsters to guinea pigs tobirds to rats to a bunny and i love 'em all topieces!

oncei figure out the best program to edit pictures to make mine smaller andcrop them easier, and still have them in a readable format, ill putsome more pictures onto here of all my babies.


----------



## Pepper (May 19, 2004)

*AmberN2Buns wrote:*


> Pepper is an adorable bunny. I especially like the pictureof Pepper in the litter box. I feel like I could almost reachinto my monitor and pet him...


Thank-you, I was wondering didyou see Pepper's picture under the hip-hop rabbits post?


----------



## AmberNBuns (May 19, 2004)

*dreamgal042 wrote:*


> once i figure out the best program to edit pictures to makemine smaller and crop them easier, and still have them in a readableformat, ill put some more pictures onto here of all my babies.


I would recommend paint shop pro or Adobe Photoshop. Thoseare both commercial software though. As for free programs,have you looked on download.com?


----------



## AmberNBuns (May 19, 2004)

*Pepper wrote: *


> I waswondering did you see Pepper's picture under the hip-hoprabbits post?


I just looked over that thread... How cute!


----------



## AmberNBuns (May 20, 2004)

So can anyone Identify Kibbles? Isuspect he is Rhinelander or Rex. I will send more pics ifNeeded. But I think it will have to be tomorrow. Ihave been browsing this forum since noon today. I think Nickmisses me. I am sure I need to make dinner, too... Good Night all!


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh, so cute the pics of Kibbles and Theodore!Kibbles reminds me of one of my first rabbits, that I had way back inmy 4-H days. I don't know if you ever got an anwser to this question,but Kibbles looks like a tri color Rex, to me. That's what my Tuckerwas. How does he compare size-wise to Theodore? If he is a littlebigger than Theo, he is probably a Mini Rex, if he is a LOT bigger hewould be a standard Rex. Whatever he is, he and Theodore both aredarling!


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for bumping this thread gentle giants.What a great story! Please post more pics. Your bunnies are now on mybunny nap list. And I live pretty close!


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 9, 2006)

*gentle giants wrote:*


> Oh, so cute the pics of Kibbles and Theodore! Kibblesreminds me of one of my first rabbits, that I had way back in my 4-Hdays. I don't know if you ever got an anwser to this question, butKibbles looks like a tri color Rex, to me. That's what my Tucker was.How does he compare size-wise to Theodore? If he is a little biggerthan Theo, he is probably a Mini Rex, if he is a LOT bigger he would bea standard Rex. Whatever he is, he and Theodore both aredarling!


He was about 6 pounds, so I would say he was not a mini. :bunnydance:

jordiwes*wrote:
*


> Thanks for bumping this thread gentle giants. What a greatstory! Please post more pics. Your bunnies are now on my bunny naplist. And I live pretty close!


I will tell Theodore to watch outfor you...I want to post more pics soon, I am so busy Ishouldn't even be here reading...

OK I'll admit it - I am addicted to RO.

Thanks for the compliments, gentle giants and Steph.


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 9, 2006)

PS. That's the most chipmunky rabbit I've ever seen! I love him!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 9, 2006)

I've just seen this thread for the first time -what a great story! I love the photos - but I agree - we needNEW ones!

Peg


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey, we have a similar story! Marbles seemed depressed whenever we left the house, and he stopped running around... he'd just look and beg for food. He got the curiosity back when Mocha moved in. He's also exploring again. :bunnydance:And yes, there's way more pee flying around than is necessary.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 13, 2006)

Amber, where are you and Theo these days?


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jul 19, 2006)

Hello all! I just got an email from SAS. I answered her but then thought I ought to pop in quickly here while I was at my computer. Here's my reply to her email:


> Hey SAS! I am really touched that you were thinking about me.
> We are fine. Life just suddenly picked up and I feel terrible that I have not visited.
> First, I had a virus and lost my computer. Thats why I suddenly disappeared.
> But in the midst of getting all the stuff back together that was lost (financial stuff, emails, programs, etc) So much has happened!
> ...


 Well, anyways, I do have to run but I am really itching to get caught up here. If I start reading now I can assure you that it will be 5 hours gone before I know it!!!

I will be back soon!

HUGS!!!:missyou


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 20, 2006)

Amber!!!!

We were really worried! So glad to hear you and Theo are okay.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly with adopting the little girl. What is her name btw?

Please pop in again soon!


----------



## m.e. (Jul 21, 2006)

Amber! :hug:

I'm just seeing this, and it's great to hear from you again :kiss:

Sounds like you have a lot going on. While you're definitely missed, it's understandable. Just remember to keep us posted! :hug2


----------



## AmberNBuns (Feb 14, 2011)

*Theodore and Seattle Snowmageddon 2010*
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/_OT-vvmWxDA&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
"Snowbody Knows, The Trouble I Seen..."

This is from November. Nothing special. Just thought I would share 

Love!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Theodore looks so cute in the snow. 

Does he actually like it? Is he an indoor or outdoor bunny?

Susan


----------



## AmberNBuns (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks! 

He will go out into the snow by choice but he won't stay in it for long.

He lives indoors. When the weather is nice he can come and go freely onto my deck and back in though.

He is spoiled


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Hehehe too cute. Nice to see you around again. I look forward to seeing/reading more


----------



## AmberNBuns (Feb 25, 2011)

I am going to start posting in a new topic instead of continuing here.

Cheers! :dude:


----------

